
AimBrain: A startup trying to kill the password - BeeGeeks
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/newsbysector/banksandfinance/12045182/AimBrain-Can-this-start-up-finally-kill-the-password.html
======
meesterdude
No. I'm sorry, but no. This is not a good idea, and will not work. First, you
would still need passwords. Second, "how i use a site" can vary wildly
depending on if I get distracted or am in a rush, or just exploring.

Can you do behavioral monitoring and use it to understand whats normal for a
user? sure. if a user normally only works with data thats newer than 12
months, and all of a sudden wants to see something from 10 years ago; that
might be weird. or totally normal.

but monitoring keystrokes and clicks? I am highly suspicious of what that
would be able to tell you.

> AimBrain is launching facial recognition capabilities

That's better/different, but that's no different from a thumbprint, which is
just a username.

And I can guarantee, without question, this won't kill or mame "the password".

------
theseatoms
I'm not looking forward to a future where I have to "act natural" while typing
in order to access my personal accounts.

~~~
jessaustin
Mordac is:
[http://dilbert.com/strip/2007-11-17](http://dilbert.com/strip/2007-11-17)

